# Main cube progression



## iseldoff (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been told that it's not good for a beginner to go head long into a amazing cube it would hurt the cuber in the long run. Me personally I started off with a store bought then after a bit I sanded it down and lubed it the I cut it up and made it a DIY with a cube4you core I then moved on to a ghost hand 2 then after a bit moved on to a f2 then a guhong and now a zhanchi which I can't stop raving about. What was your progression and do you think mine was a proper route to take?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 16, 2011)

Type E -> Type A1 (sucked, rarely used) -> Guhong -> Zhanchi/Lingyun 2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 16, 2011)

Umm. I had storebought to an old type a to type c to type a2 to type a5 then to swigging between guhong and a2.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 16, 2011)

i used dian sheng until sub 20
then modded dian sheng until sub 17
then i used FII 
then dayan guhong
then dayan zhanchi

if there are zhanchis when i started cubing, maybe i should have started with a zhanchi.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2011)

I think that you're doing fine in terms of "main cube progression" though it is a matter of personal preference. 

Mine went from (iirc)
storebought
Rubik's DIY
Old Type-A
Type Aii
Guhong
Lingyun
Old Type-A

and now I'm choosing between Lunhui, Linyun V2, Zhanchi. But until then I'm sticking to my type-a

I agree with you that when cubers start with the best cube available they won't fully appreciate the cube nor have the turning accuracy that makes fast cubers fast.


----------



## CubeLTD (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubik Brand
Type E
Haiyan's Haiyan
GH 2
Guhong.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Sep 16, 2011)

Store Bought until 45s, Maru to about 25s, Guhong to about 20, ZhanChi now.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2011)

Um

Rubik's storebought until ~25s, then F-II until ~15s, and then LunHui.

I don't really practice 3x3 anymore.


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 16, 2011)

Transformers Storebought -->> Rubik's Storebought -->> Haiyan Memory


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 16, 2011)

Dollarstore 10:00-2:00
Type A : 2-55
Type A IV : 55-40
Guhong: 40-30
Lingyun: 30- 25
Lunhui: 35-28
Zhanchi: 35-29
Wow I'm getting slower...


----------



## Sillas (Sep 16, 2011)

1.99 cube
Rubik brand
Dian Sheng
Dayan GuHong
Dayan ZanChi


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 16, 2011)

Really crappy JSK clone
Dayan Guhong

And that's pretty much it (as mains). 
At the moment, I'm considering getting either a Zhanchi or Lingyun 2 to replace my main.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubik's Storebought 
then
Lubix Zhanchi 
then 
DIY White GuHong 

Probably shouldn't have bought such a fast first cube straight after a storebought... waay outta control


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 16, 2011)

Storebought until sub-15,
Type C until sub-14,
And zhachi last week and now im sub-13.


----------



## Meep (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubik's Storebought - 15s
Rubik's DIY - 14s
Dian Sheng - 14s
DaYan - 13s
F-II - 13s
DaYan GuHong - 12s
V-Cube 5 - 17s


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 16, 2011)

From 2mn to 1mn I used my 25 years old Rubik's Cube !
Then I switch for a "standard competition speedcube" bought at puzzle.co.uk (I didn't knew anything about "hardware" at that time ^^).
Then I switch for a Type CII at 45s.
Then a F2 at 35s.
A Guhong at 22s.
And know I'm at 16 seconds on average and I use a Zhanchi (just because I prefer the clicky feeling, the Guhong is still a great cube, BTW I removed the torpedos from the Zhanchi).


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 16, 2011)

rubiks 1 min+
type c 45-30
ghost hand I 25-30 (cube used at my first comp)
type c again 25-30 

one year break 

another type c 20-23
guhong 19-20
zhanchi 15-17


----------



## CRO (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubik's brand from the 80s ~40s
F II ~25
ZhanChi ~20


----------



## jrb (Sep 16, 2011)

Storebought-50 secs
Haiyan's Haiyan-30 secs
Lubix Guhong-22 secs

Hoping to get a LunHui soon.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dollar store: 3:00-2:00
Rubik's storebought: 2:00-22
Modded Rubik's storebought: 22-20
Haiyan's Haiyan (A6): 20-18
DaYan GuHong: 18-present


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

iseldoff said:


> I've been told that it's not good for a beginner to go head long into a amazing cube it would hurt the cuber in the long run.


 
No idea why people keep saying this, ignore them.

Rubik's Storebought -> F1 -> F2 -> Guhong


----------



## asportking (Sep 16, 2011)

Storebought -> Ghosthand I -> Guhong -> JSK clone (for some crazy reason, I thought this was better than my guhong) -> Zhanchi


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 16, 2011)

1-3.:Storebought.
4.:Ga-To.
5.:Rubik's Studio.
6.:F2.
7.:LingYun.
8.:A5.
9.:Lubix Guhong.
10(?).:Zhanchi.
Now I wonder, Zhanchi or Guhong...


----------



## Goosly (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubik's Brand -> Guhong -> ZhanChi (which is so much better than my Guhong)


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 16, 2011)

My progression has been.
Rubik's Storebought > Ghosthand G1 > Dayan Guhong > Dayan Zhanchi.
I have to say going through 4 cubes in the space of... about 2 months is probably not too good. but considering I've gone from a 2 minute solver to a sub 45 solver in two months I'd say it goes hand in hand.
Reccomend all the cubes up there, even the rubik's storebought (for beginners) because you need to pace yourself properly. E.g. You drive a mini or a small car before stepping into a ferrari.


----------



## angham (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghosthand I-1:00
Alpha V-0:45
Guhong-0:20
Now using lubix lunhui


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 17, 2011)

store bought (almost sub 45), alpha 1(sub 20), dayan zhanchi or guhong depending on which one gets here first....
tried friend's maru and got a sub 14 average.... i can barely sub 20 on my alpha 1....?


----------



## xabu1 (Sep 17, 2011)

1. A2
2. LingYun
3. A2
4. LunHui
5. A2
6. ZhanChi

I keep going back to my A2, but I don't think I will this time


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Rubik's storebought
2. c4u diy
3. c4u nib
4. c4u diy again...
5. maru 
6. guhong
7. lunhui
8. guhong with anchor mod!!!!!!!!!!

9. probably gonna get either the zhanchi or lingyun vII next


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 17, 2011)

Rubik's storebought
Type E
Type A I
Type C
Edison 
Type A V
Guhong
Zhanchi


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2011)

Rubik's Game
C4Y DIY
FII
AV-f
FII
Guhong
Guhong
Zhanchi


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Rubiks Brand
c4U + C hybrid
Type C 1.5
ghosthand II
fII
a-2
guhong
alpha V
guhong
lingyun 
lunhui
CC
guhong


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 17, 2011)

1:10+ storebought
30-1:10 Ghost Hand II
25-30 Haiyan Memory/F-II
20-25 Guhong
18-20 Alpha CC (prototype/Lunhui
14-18 Zhanchi Protoype/Godly Guhong


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 17, 2011)

storebought 45sec+
fii 40-45sec
lunhui 45-55sec i started CFOP and got back into cubing after like 1/2 year
zhanchi 45-50


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Sep 17, 2011)

:40+ - Storebought
:40-30 - C4Y DIY
:30-:25 - Guhong
:25 - Zhanchi

Current pb 16.03 ao12 23.46


----------



## Godmil (Sep 19, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> ... you need to pace yourself properly. E.g. You drive a mini or a small car before stepping into a ferrari.



If you go from a small car straight to a Ferrari there is a chance you could die. If you go from a storebought to a Dayan there's a chance you could accidentally turn the wrong face... since you'll still be alive it will be easy enough to learn how to change your cube grip.

Storebought (1 week) 2:30
Rubik's DIY (1 day) 1:15
F2 (1.5 months) 50s
AV (1.5 months) 40s
Guhong (6 months) 28s
ZhanChi (1 week+) 25s


----------



## yockee (Sep 19, 2011)

I started off with 4 different storeboughts. ( I thought that everytime the stickers wore off, you had to buy another cube)
When I got to around 45 sec, I got an Edison.
Slowy built up cube collection (type A, type C, type D, type F, etc) 
once I got to around 30 sec, I was using an F1 and 2. 
Still bought more cubes....
Switched between F2 and A5 for a while
then Gu Hong and Ling Yun when I got to around 22
Now I switch between my A5, Gu Hong, Lin Hui, MF8 legend, A5f, A4f, A2, and Ling Yun, and can't make up my freaking mind.
Now I avg 15.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 19, 2011)

Storebought
F-II
GuHong


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 19, 2011)

Storebought
F-II
GuHong


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 19, 2011)

Storebought ==> Alpha I ==> F-II ==> Guhong


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 19, 2011)

Storebought- 10min-1:30
DIanSheng- 1:30
Zhanchi- 1:30- 30 secs ish


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 19, 2011)

Rubiks Brand - Sub 1:00 min 
Shengen Fi - Sub 40 sec
Dayan Zhanchi - Sub 30 sec / Currently


----------



## Riley (Sep 19, 2011)

Storebought Rubik's - Started off , to 45 seconds as my best
FII - 45-35 seconds
Guhong - 35-25 seconds
Zhanchi - 25-20 seconds
Lubix Fusion - sub 19


----------



## Thompson (Sep 19, 2011)

Store Bought until 20 seconds
Type C until 15
Type F until 13
Type f2 until 12
Type AII, Dayan Guhong, and F at 11 seconds.
Dayan Guhong at 10 seconds


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot to put my times so here it is 

Store Bought until 40ish
c4u diy until 20ish
maru until 16ish
guhong- present

This is the solid cut for me.


----------



## emolover (Sep 20, 2011)

Rubiks
Cube4you
Cube4you core with heavily modded rubiks brand pieces
Alpha V
Guhong
Linyun
Lunhui
Zhanchi


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here we go...

1:30 - 30: Rubiks Storebought
45 - 30: Type C1/FII
20 - 30: GuHong
17 - 20: ZhanChi


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 20, 2011)

1:30 - 0:30 = Guhong
0:30 - 0:20 = lubed Guhong

Lolz


----------



## Dimeg (Sep 20, 2011)

start Rubiks brand
sub 1 A3
sub 30 F -II


----------



## CuberMan (Sep 20, 2011)

When I was a nub I always think that storebought is the best cube, until I tried my friend's cube.
> 1:00 storebought
50s Yong Jun 
35s F2
25s a5
17s Haiyan memory (i bought it because i lost my a5 in a competition)
15s Guhong
11s (Now) Zhanchi


----------



## timelonade (Sep 20, 2011)

Storebought X - 40s

Cube4u 40s - 25s

...gonna buy a dayan soon........


----------



## Selkie (Sep 20, 2011)

1. Rubik's Brand (Used various for approximately 30 years, down to ~1:20)

2. Guhong (Started speed solving as opposed to just solving, used for approximately a month, down to, hmm, say 50s)

3. Lingyun (used for six months, down to approximately 24s)

4. Zhan Chi (used last 2 months down to my approimate overage of about 21s) (But I also drill algs on a GH II as well as the Zhan Chi)

5. ..... Though I have high hopes for the Lingyun 2 that I have on order, I always did love the Lingyun feel.

As for the queation of whether someone starting out should go for the best cube, for months I would have said yes, why not if you are going to replace it anyway. More and more and I am close to getting to sub 20 I would say no. I had the advantage of the best cubes from starting speedsolving and I believe it is the reason why I am such an inaccurate turner! Or maybe it is not the cubes I have used but simply old age


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 3, 2011)

Seems like most people always start out with a RUBIK's brand although I don't think it will really make you a better cuber to do so I think if your just starting out then you should get the best cube you can so you don't wast money on a crappy cube(I.E. A RUBIK's brand cube)


----------



## MostEd (Oct 3, 2011)

3x3: Rubiks 3x3 #1 < Rubiks 3x3 #2 < DaYan 2 Guhong < to be... DaYan 5 Zhanchi


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Dollar store cube
2. Rubik's storebought
3. Type FII
4. Dayan Guhong (don't like it very much)

I might go back to the FII once I get a new one. Mine broke. Also, my rubik's storebought was amazing, but it got smashed. The Guhong is a good cube, but I don't think it's as great as people say it is, even lubed with lubix, and with the 48 point edge mod.


----------



## MostEd (Oct 4, 2011)

go further, get zhanchi


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 4, 2011)

Rubiks storebought: Start till 35 seconds average
F2: till 25 seconds average
AV: till 17 seconds average
Guhong: till now 13 seconds average


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 6, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> 1. Dollar store cube
> 2. Rubik's storebought
> 3. Type FII
> 4. Dayan Guhong (don't like it very much)
> ...





MostEd said:


> go further, get zhanchi



Naw, if he didn't like the feel of the guhong I wouldn't suggest him getting a zhanchi. Altho I think the zhanchi is the best speed cube out there, IMO. The guhong and the zhanchi feel very similar. altho there is distinct differences there still to close to each other in there feel. If you liked the f2 I've heard that the c4u speed cube is similar but that's not my opinion so don't quote me on that. I don't have a c4u speed cube just a f2.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 19, 2013)

1.) Rubiks Brand
2.) Cubikon.de Speedcube
3.) Type D
4.) Type C I
5.) Type C II
6.) Zanchi
7.) Shuan Reng
8.) GuHong 2

I prefer GuHong 2 to Zanchi.. I dont know why, but I get better times with it.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 19, 2013)

Well..
1. Rubiks Storebought
2. Dayan Guhong v2
3. Dayan Zhanchi
4. Fangshi ShuangRen
5. MoYu Huanying
6. Keep rotating between 2-5


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 19, 2013)

rubiks
ghost hand 2003a
FII
lunhui 
lunhui
and then eh........ lunhui


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2013)

Rubik's - Zhanchi - 55mm Zhanchi - The same ZC as before - (WeiLong proto - The same ZC -the same 55mm ZC - GHv1) Those 4 are my mains


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Old cube I found at home
2. Rubik's
3. Hayan memory cube ( I think)
4. Lubix Fusion
5. Lubix ZhanChi
6. 55mm ZhanChi


----------



## stoic (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Rubiks KO (back in the day )
2. Crappy storebought
3. Supposed "Competition Standard Speed Cube"
4. GuHong
5. ZhanChi
6. Fangshi (still use the ZhanChi though)


----------



## rj (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Rubik's Got me down to 1:30
2. GuHong V2 got me down to 45-ish
3. DaYan Zhanchi 50mm got me down to 35
4. Currently I use a MoYu Huanying, but i'm gonna get a Weilong and a Fangshi from Fasttech.com


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 19, 2013)

Rubik's
AV
F2
AV
Guhong
AV
Zhanchi
AV


----------



## Gordon (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Rubik's
2. LunHui
3. GuHong
4. ZhanChi
5. ZhanChi 55mm
6. GuHong V2
7. ZhanChi
8. Fangshi
9. ZhanChi

Atm I'm not sure if I like the ZhanChi or the Fangshi better.
But I didn't try the Weilong until now.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Rubik's storebought (went through a few of those in my day)
2. Dayan Guhong v1
3. Dayan Zhanchi 55mm
4. Fangshi ShuangRen


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 19, 2013)

Rubiks< Zhanchi< WitLong< Guhong v2< Lightning Dust


----------



## Olji (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Some cube we had at home, could be an original one from back in the days or just a KO, don't know, don't really care.
2. C4U Speedcube
3. GH 2
4. FII
5. Guhong
6. Zhanchi
7. Lingyun
8. Lingyun v2
9. Back to Zhanchi


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Dollar Store Cube (lol)
2. Zhanchi


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Zhanchi. 

Still zhanchi.

I do own the guhong (v1 and v2), huanying, weilong, shuangren, lingyun, fangcun and panshi. Some of those are great cubes but the zhanchi is still my main. 

This is also why I don't recommend intermediate cubes. I learned on my brother's lingyun and zhanchi, and immediately ordered my own zhanchi.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 19, 2013)

I went from a no-brand pathetic cube, to a store bought pathetic rubik cube, to a somewhat better early Dayan, to Ghost Hand II, to new Dayan (Panshi).


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Storebought
2. V-cube 5 (yes that's right)
3. Guhong
4. Zhanchi


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 19, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> store bought (almost sub 45), alpha 1(sub 20), dayan zhanchi or guhong depending on which one gets here first....
> tried friend's maru and got a sub 14 average.... i can barely sub 20 on my alpha 1....?



Update (it's been almost 2 years lol): rubik's (until almost sub 45), A1 (until almost sub 20), zhanchi, guhong v1, guhong v2, weilong, weilong/shuangren depending on which one I can get a lower/more consistent ao100 on.


----------



## BaMiao (Jul 19, 2013)

Rubik's
Stickerless zhanchi
55mm zhanchi
Lingyun
Guhong v2
Huanying
Zhanchi
Weilong


----------



## tx789 (Jul 20, 2013)

1. storebrought
2. F2
3. Guhong
4. Zhanchi

I haven't used that many cubes as my main for 3x3 or any event for that matter


----------



## ottozing (Jul 20, 2013)

Rubiks>Ghosthand>C4U>Guhong>Zhanchi>Lingyun v1>Another Zhanchi>Guhong v2>Fangcun>55mm Zhanchi>Yet another Zhanchi>Another Guhong v2

Probably missed some of the earlier ones but they don't even matter


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 20, 2013)

1. Rubiks store bought
2. Guhong v1
3. Rubiks store bought (lolwtf why did I go back?)
4. Type C 4 Witlong
5. Guhong v1 (lolwtf went back)
6. Panshi
7. Guhong v2
8. Lingyun v2
9. Zanchi
10. Alternating between last three


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 20, 2013)

1. Rubik's
2. Stickerless guhong v1
3. Haiyan Memory
4. Zhanchi
5. Lingyun II
6. Lubix Guhong v2
7. 55mm Zhanchi (now)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 20, 2013)

Storebought
Zhanchi
55mm Zhanchi
Back to zhanchi
Shuangren
Alternating between the last three.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 21, 2013)

ShengShou 3x3 (1:40-50 sec)
GuHong V2 (50-35 sec)
ZhanChi (35 - 26 sec)

I'm thinking of getting a Lubix Zhanchi just to see how good it is.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 21, 2013)

Storebought
Maru
Lingyun
Lubix Zhanchi
Guhong
Zhanchi
Huanying/Fangshi/Weilong


----------



## Edward (Jul 21, 2013)

Rubik's storebought
Old A 
A bunch of hybrids 
A2 (tracks)
Rubik's storebought
Ghost hand 
F2
A2 (tracks)
Haiyan's cube
F2
Guhong 
GhostHand 2


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 21, 2013)

1. Storebought Rubik's brand
2. Gray Transformers cube that my friend gave me after he broke my Rubik's brand. This guy cubes too so he understood my pain and bought it for me because my dad refused to by me another cube (I had no money at the time). God those weeks without a cube were actually quite difficult xD
3. Black Zhanchi.

And that's it. I have some other cubes (stickerless Guhong, white FII, and another black Rubik's) but the above are my only mains in history.


----------



## 78BFE (Jul 21, 2013)

1. *Dollar Store Cube* (does it count if I couldn't solve it?)
2.* Rubik's Cube* (I lost my dollar store cube and never bothered to buy a 3x3 until I saw badmephisto's video; it motivated me to buy one)
3. *Original Shengshou*
4. *Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless*
5. *MoYu HuanYing*
6. *Dayan Zhanchi 42mm* (I didn't have time to sit down with a regular-sized cube, because I was outside a lot so I used this one for a couple weeks since it could fit in my pocket. I have my PB with it.)
7. *Fangshi ShuangRen* (The corner of my MoYu HuanYing broke, so I used this one a lot)
8. *MoYu WeiLong* (In the beginning, I was so disappointed, everyone was saying how fast it was while mine was worse than a Dollar Store or Rubik's (ok, so I might be exaggerating). After lubing, it is an infinite amount of times better)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 21, 2013)

I had a Rubik's until I was somewhere below a minute I think, and switched to a ShengShou. I don't remember, but I believe I got to 40s with it, and then I used an A V-f until sub-30. Now I have used a GuHong since then, and have gotten a few sub-20 solves on it. I am considering the HuanYing now, but haven't decided yet, only used it for a day.


----------



## cubesonfire (Jul 21, 2013)

Store bought
Rubiks
Another store bought
Modded Rubiks
Zhanchi


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

Regular store-bought Rubik's brand,
Dayan Zhanchi,
Lubix Fusion (modded Guhong)


----------



## windhero (Jul 21, 2013)

1. Rubik's Brand - First steps
2. Some speedcube of an unknown brand from China - Sub 1 min
3. C4U - Sub 30 seconds

Progressively down to where I am not, which is around 20ish seconds on average.
4. Dayan Guhong v2 Stickerless 
5. FangShi ShuangRen
6. CPM-modded Milky Dayan Zhanchi
7. MoYu WeiLong
8. Probably not gonna happen, unless some radical change happens.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

Rubik's storebought up to ~25s average -> F-II up to ~15s average -> Dayan Lunhui up to ~12-13s average -> Currently using Zhanchi, still average 12-13, haven't seriously practiced 3x3 for a really long time


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rubik's till 45 sec
Zhanchi till now (average around 18-19)


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 26, 2013)

Storebought up to ~30 seconds.
Fangshi Shuang Ren up until forever


----------



## AndersB (Jul 26, 2013)

1. Rubik's ~25sec
2. Guhong v1 ~17 sec
3. Zhanchi ~13 sec
4. Weilong


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 26, 2013)

I, like many people, started out with a Rubiks 3x3 that I learned on. I bought an F2 thinking it would make me faster, but I foolishly put cubesmith tiles on it that ruined the color recognition and made finger tricks very difficult. After much modding, the rubiks was still the better cube for me. It still is to this day! My f2 sucks... I had this cube until I was about 40ish seconds.

I don't remember much from that time when I was learning f2l and getting 50ish seconds until I had memorized 2look and was averaging 30 secs. All I know is that somewhere in there, I bought my guhong. It was a diy and it was an incredible cube. It remained my main speedcube from that moment on for over a year and a half. I tried getting many other cubes, but none surpassed the guhong. A few that came close were the A6 because of awesome recognition and the A V-f for turn quality and overall speed. 

I eventually got an orange plastic lingyun about 2 years ago which beat the guhong because of amazing turn quality and crispiness that I couldn't stop loving. Shortly after though, the Zhanchi came out, and the reviews were fantastic. I bought a zhanchi a few months later and was amazed! It felt more like my guhong than anything else, but it was much faster and more controllable. The zhanchi has remained my main for much of the time since then.

Now, recently there have been some cubes to come out that are finally able to challenge the zhanchi. I no longer have that same first zhanchi from long ago, that one was left behind at some bbq restaurant... But around the time I was finally getting sub 20 (yes I know, it took a while), the funs cube came out. I bought that and my initial impression was amazement that I no longer have to use my crappy colored plastic cubes with horrible recognition (I had been using a purple plastic zhanchi and guhong v2). I recently bought another zhanchi with black plastic, and I'm happy to say that the zhanchi has once again made a comeback. I've been experimenting with brighter stickers for better recognition and now I'm using the purple zhanchi, my black zhanchi, and my funs cube all 3 as mains. I now average about 18 seconds and I'm getting better.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 26, 2013)

1. Weird dollar-store type cube
2. Ghost Hand II
3. Various Zhanchis
4. Fangshi Shuang Ren
5. Heavily modded Zhanchi + Shuang Ren springs


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jul 27, 2013)

Ghost Hand II to about 1:30
Zhanchi from then til now


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jul 27, 2013)

storebought
some kind of rubiks brand that you can tension
cube 4 u diy
zhanchi
guhong v2
fangshi shuang ren


----------



## BoltKey (Jul 27, 2013)

Zhanchi. Always, all the time.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 28, 2013)

1. Rubik's
2. Zhanchi
3. Panshi
4. FangShi
5. Huan Ying


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Well..
> 1. Rubiks Storebought
> 2. Dayan Guhong v2
> 3. Dayan Zhanchi
> ...


New 6. White 50mm Zhanchi.


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 28, 2013)

No-name
Rubik's
Guhong v2
Fangshi
Weilong


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 28, 2013)

rubiks
modded rubiks
shengen fII
55mm zhanchi 
panshi
and the rest is history (aka i cant be bothered to write out all the 3x3's i got after that)
anyway now my main is a different 55mm zhanchi which i swear to be one of the best zhanchis ever owned. its so dreamy....


----------

